# Blue Card and permanent addresses



## Donford (Mar 22, 2016)

Upon arrival in Germany I will have a temporary permit and then a Blue Card application which should be successful via my company that I have signed an employment contract with.

My question relates to several institutions in Germany requiring one to have a permanent fixed address, like the banks (bank account for my salary), insurances (medical insurance, pension, etc.), drivers licence, etc. I will not be able to quickly find a permanent address to stay because that takes a while to find a good place. Meaning I will be put up in hotels, AirBnB, etc. until I find a permanent address.

So how do I create bank accounts, join insurances, etc. if they all want a permanent address (on a "Meldebescheinung"), if I cannot have a permanent address so soon after arriving??


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Donford said:


> Upon arrival in Germany I will have a temporary permit and then a Blue Card application which should be successful via my company that I have signed an employment contract with.
> 
> My question relates to several institutions in Germany requiring one to have a permanent fixed address, like the banks (bank account for my salary), insurances (medical insurance, pension, etc.), drivers licence, etc. I will not be able to quickly find a permanent address to stay because that takes a while to find a good place. Meaning I will be put up in hotels, AirBnB, etc. until I find a permanent address.
> 
> So how do I create bank accounts, join insurances, etc. if they all want a permanent address (on a "Meldebescheinung"), if I cannot have a permanent address so soon after arriving??


Ask your employer for assistance in case of apartment - will be easier.
If you got a Meldebescheinigung you can open a bank account, all others should do HR department.
But be sure that you got all requirements for Blue Card and apply before you go to Germany.


----------



## Donford (Mar 22, 2016)

Tellus said:


> Ask your employer for assistance in case of apartment - will be easier.
> If you got a Meldebescheinigung you can open a bank account, all others should do HR department.
> But be sure that you got all requirements for Blue Card and apply before you go to Germany.


The employer don't have any apartments so can't help me other than pointing me to hotels or AirBnB in the vicinity.
So I will get no Meldebescheinigung. Don't I have to go to the Amt to "meld" myself? They won't accept the fact that I live in AirBnB.
Don't I also need a "Meldebescheinigung" to swap my SA Drivers Licence for a German one?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Donford said:


> The employer don't have any apartments so can't help me other than pointing me to hotels or AirBnB in the vicinity.
> So I will get no Meldebescheinigung. Don't I have to go to the Amt to "meld" myself? They won't accept the fact that I live in AirBnB.
> Don't I also need a "Meldebescheinigung" to swap my SA Drivers Licence for a German one?


You need to register your residence no matter where you live. Ask your AirBnB host or hotel manager to fill in the landlord form.

Whenever you move to a new address, you need to register your new address.


----------

